# Battery



## andro (1/4/14)

I just found in canal walk a shop that sell for 40 rands a battery. 
Is blue color but no name . This is what does it have written on . 
Is it worth try it ?

18650 3.7 v li ion 3700 mah


----------



## Riaz (1/4/14)

no no noooooooooooooooooo

@andro there are a few threads in which battery safety is discussed.

if you using them for a torch, then yes by all means, but definitely not for vaping.

my advice, please refrain.

rather invest in a good set of IMR batteries.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## andro (1/4/14)

Thanks i actually order one today from oupa as a backup.

I was just curios about it


----------



## Riaz (1/4/14)

what are you gona be using them in?


----------



## BhavZ (1/4/14)

I agree with @Riaz stay away from those batteries.

The efest brand or AW brand IMR are your safest bet and they are top quality batteries.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## andro (2/4/14)

Riaz said:


> what are you gona be using them in?


For the evic and the vtr .


----------



## Silver (2/4/14)

At R40 I would be very suspicious @andro 
I agree with the above posters

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

